# TF300T



## JustusIV

I just picked up a TF300T.
I am assumming its different enough it will eventually get its own Sub-Forum etc
But does anyone have more insight on this? Do Prime Roms work on it etc?


----------



## JustusIV

Ghost town around here.....


----------



## clintro

Echoooooo.... LOL

It should get its own subform.


----------



## JustusIV

UGH, just got the email mine wont be delivered till Monday.


----------



## UnfedBear67

Really doubt you can just start flashing Roms made for the TF201 on the TF300. Its two different tablets just like you can't flash Roms for the original Transformer.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## JustusIV

They do have a slightly different chip.....but are both tegra 3.
Guess we probably should go after rooot first. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GatorsUF

Odds are its locked up tight too, atleast until you petition ASUS to unlock it...


----------



## wideopn11

Just picked a 300tf today. Been trying to root it with no luck. Adb works but I can't get write access. I hope someone cracks it soon.
Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWikI


----------



## jdeoxys

wideopn11 said:


> Just picked a 300tf today. Been trying to root it with no luck. Adb works but I can't get write access. I hope someone cracks it soon.
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWikI


Have you checked if there's unlock tool? Or maybe try using the one for the prime?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky

I've read up on this tablet everywhere I can but I can't seem to find something out about it. Does it have a MicroUSB port on it or do you have to get the add-on keyboard accessory to be able to connect it to your computer?

I'm talking about this tablet, the ASUS Transformer TF300 T-B1-BL 10.1-Inch 32 GB Tablet (Blue).


----------



## Firemars

trparky said:


> I've read up on this tablet everywhere I can but I can't seem to find something out about it. Does it have a MicroUSB port on it or do you have to get the add-on keyboard accessory to be able to connect it to your computer?
> 
> I'm talking about this tablet, the ASUS Transformer TF300 T-B1-BL 10.1-Inch 32 GB Tablet (Blue).


You get a cable that allows you to connect it (with or without keyboard dock) to your computer, no worries







.


----------



## wideopn11

jdeoxys said:


> Have you checked if there's unlock tool? Or maybe try using the one for the prime?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


I tried various methods used on the other transformer pads but no dice yet.


----------



## Firemars

wideopn11 said:


> I tried various methods used on the other transformer pads but no dice yet.


Yeh same here


----------



## wideopn11

I called Asus to ask for a factory image but its not available yet and that don't have an eta. I also sent an email asking for unlocking the bootloader so I'll have to wait to see what they say.


----------



## JustusIV

Hopefully we have some good news soon.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky

Is this tablet going to get its own forum?


----------



## Firemars

trparky said:


> Is this tablet going to get its own forum?


Let's hope so!


----------



## trparky

Any root method for this thing yet?


----------



## Firemars

wideopn11 said:


> Any root method for this thing yet?


----------



## JustusIV

Just got off of live chat with asus support,
No great news but he said he would put in a ticket that i am requesting an unlock bootloader tool like the Prime.
Maybe we should let them know more the just myself wants it 
http://service.asus....ry.aspx?pid=13#
Then click live chat

*EDIT*
Just ran hulu plus and it worked.
I updated it last night and it said device not supported, ran it this morning and am watching it right now.
Other people have the same?


----------



## JustusIV

I haz roots.

all though it only works 17 and not 27 as I understand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JustusIV

Thought people would be more excited about root.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firemars

JustusIV said:


> Just got off of live chat with asus support,
> No great news but he said he would put in a ticket that i am requesting an unlock bootloader tool like the Prime.
> Maybe we should let them know more the just myself wants it
> http://service.asus....ry.aspx?pid=13#
> Then click live chat
> 
> *EDIT*
> Just ran hulu plus and it worked.
> I updated it last night and it said device not supported, ran it this morning and am watching it right now.
> Other people have the same?


Can't check Hulu for you, but I joined in the live chat effort! 

Edit: Didn't see your other message..


----------



## Firemars

JustusIV said:


> I haz roots.


Care to explain?


----------



## trparky

Is this tablet going to get its own forum?


----------



## wideopn11

JustusIV said:


> Thought people would be more excited about root.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Confirmed!!!
I'm super excited. Thanks for pointing this out.
Here is a link to what you need to root the TF300. I only tested on .17. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526487


----------



## trparky

Talk about a vague set of instructions to root your device. That's got to be the worst set of instructions I've ever seen!


----------



## trparky

And besides, that's not for this tablet; it's for the one the Prime tablets.


----------



## JustusIV

Ok here is the deal
The instructions are not that vague. Literally do what they say.(makes more sense once you have sparkyroot installed) Yes it is for the Prime but it works for the TF300 as long as your on .17
I am pretty sure it has been patched and does not work with .26


----------



## trparky

If you ran the OTA update that the tablet asked for, then I'm going to assume that it won't work.


----------



## JustusIV

trparky said:


> If you ran the OTA update that the tablet asked for, then I'm going to assume that it won't work.


Yes thats why we keep talking about version .17 vs version .26
You can check it in the about tablet.


----------



## swest6602

JustusIV said:


> I just picked up a TF300T.
> I am assumming its different enough it will eventually get its own Sub-Forum etc
> But does anyone have more insight on this? Do Prime Roms work on it etc?


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki

Hi all, I Just checking in as another happy TF300T owner. I am letting my Mom use my iPad. I've been waiting for an Android tablet (the right Android tablet) since the iPad was released and my GNex is very happy to have the TF Pad join the family.

Glad that root is working for folks who didn't take the OTA. I updated already so will wait patiently for another method. Hopefully we'll get our own forum soon.


----------



## Firemars

Mine had .27 on it installed when I bought it









Edit: NVM I'm an idiot, GOT ROOT YEAH!


----------



## trparky

How did you get root on .27 if you had it installed already?


----------



## Firemars

trparky said:


> How did you get root on .27 if you had it installed already?


I didn't, I had .17 (which is why I said I'm an idiot







) btw: .27 doesn't exist, it's either .17 or .26.

You can keep your root when you are updating though, with OTA RootKeeper! I am now on .26 with root!


----------



## trparky

So I guess that now that I have .26 on it and no root, I have to wait for someone to either find another exploit or build a version of CWM to flash to the tablet and then flash the SuperUser pack.


----------



## JustusIV

Correct

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JustusIV

Everyone saw this right?
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/05/04/asus-releases-firmware-kernel-source-code-for-the-transformer-pad-300-tf300t/


----------



## wideopn11

Fyi, the source for .17 and.26 is out.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/05/04/asus-releases-firmware-kernel-source-code-for-the-transformer-pad-300-tf300t/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Firemars

JustusIV said:


> Fyi, the source for .17 and.26 is out.
> http://www.androidpo...pad-300-tf300t/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Awesome! Now we need our own forum









Edit: Ok, so someone over at xda found out a way to downgrade. Use method 2 from this thread http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1622628 .

Edit 2: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=25511847&postcount=100 <- this is easier


----------



## wideopn11

Just trying to confirm, I'm still on .17 and Asus said the update was rolling out in batched but could not indicate where my serial number was for the OTA. I'm tempted to manually update but I dont wan to lose root. I currently have OTArootkeeper but Im wondering if I manually update will it still be able to restore root?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr

wideopn11 said:


> Just trying to confirm, I'm still on .17 and Asus said the update was rolling out in batched but could not indicate where my serial number was for the OTA. I'm tempted to manually update but I dont wan to lose root. I currently have OTArootkeeper but Im wondering if I manually update will it still be able to restore root?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


No, ota rootkeeper works only with ota updates. Manual one erases totally /system where su backup is.


----------



## wideopn11

Striatum_bdr said:


> No, ota rootkeeper works only with ota updates. Manual one erases totally /system where su backup is.


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki

Yeah thats what I figured. Thanks.


----------



## trparky

Got my tablet rooted. Went back to .17 to do it. Wasn't that hard to do it.


----------



## makelegs

trparky said:


> Got my tablet rooted. Went back to .17 to do it. Wasn't that hard to do it.


Downgrade method is easy. Works! Now we just need custom recovery and some cm9 love 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## swest6602

Downloaded, rooted, saved root w/ Voodoo, updated. Straightforward. Awesome.


----------



## wideopn11

Anybody able to get root on .26 without OTA yet. My tf300 still says no update available.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## JustusIV

wideopn11 said:


> Anybody able to get root on .26 without OTA yet. My tf300 still says no update available.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


Same boat, still looking for the answer to this.


----------



## wideopn11

We got our own section now, had to clear data in the app to see it. Thanks for the temp space 201 owners.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

